# Is this a good scope? Link inside



## Asian Nvasion (Feb 28, 2008)

I just bought a scope at Dick's Sporting Goods for $30... It's a "Gamo 4x32" I havent opened it yet and was wondering if its worth it or if i should return it. Basically i want to know if its a piece of junk or if it can shoot decent groups at ~20 yards. If it sucks, what other scopes can i purchase that at considerably better for $30? 
By the way I have a Crosman 2100 Classic
I always don't w ant to spend more than $30 on a scope
I'm a new shooter and dont want to spend too much

here's the link..
http://www.swfa.com/pc-7380-1042-gamo-4 ... scope.aspx


----------



## gentleman4561 (Jul 16, 2007)

look at the gamo with the adjustable power i have that scope and love it but its like $40 (i think)


----------

